# DNA testing in the US



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

Does anyone know of any reputable DNA testing so that I could find out the sex of my pigeon? I'm located in the US so the cost of shipping the kit would be a concern. Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try this ....... Zoogen DNA Services
P.O. Box 1157
1046 Olive Drive, Ste. A
Davis, CA 95616

Also.....UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine • One Shields Avenue • Davis, CA 95616


I think they both do them.
__________________

Another One:


Avian DNA Testing
https://vetdnacenter.com/dna-tests/avian-dna-testing/


----------



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

